# Why do people use rep ranges and not TUT



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

I train using TUT (time under tension) and will never train using specific rep ranges again

Its all about hitting the right energy systems to gain either

strength

mass

endurance

Any thoughts??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds awesome :whistling:


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

am i sensing sarcasm


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Please go into more depth about "Time Under Tension".


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

TUT is the amount of time a muscle is held under tension for during one set of an exercise.

eg 10 reps, 2 secs per rep = 20 secs a set

20 secs only utilises the first energy system - creatine produced in the body (which promotes strength)

*creatine is used for up to approx 20 - 40 secs max then glycogen starts to be used

10 reps, 6 secs per rep = 60 secs which utilises glycogen (creates hypertrophy)

so, both examples are 10 reps with different results


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

For me, it goes down in history as another muscle building fad. It started gaining popularity in the early 90's. It belongs in the bin along with Pete Sisco's Static Contraction, Super Slow, Ellington Darden's Bigger Muscles in 42 days (promises gains of up to 34.3lbs in that timescale), the X-REP technique and scores of other bro-science routines.

Ant


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Who wants to be counting every second of every rep of every set... Fcuk that

Progressive overload and failure is easy to track and has been proven to be effective over the years ...

What happens if you get to 59 seconds and end your set are you sayin you won't grow?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just lift the cvnt and get on with it I say! Don't complicate things


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

the reason fads always pop up is that everything works, but not everything works forever.

personally I've never met any huge guys who do anything other than lift heavy ass weights.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, let me explain this to you a little as you are not quite schooled on what you are talking about.

1: There is not a 'first energy system' there are motor units with different response durations.

2: Hypertrophy is created during strength gain as well, it is called myofibrillar hypertrophy. You are likely referencing Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy and it is worth nothing the two are not mutually exclusive to each other.

3: The reason people use rep ranges is very simple. Following the average time taken to complete a repetition with a challenging weight the standard format for training for your average gym rat aiming for 10 reps is going to hit around 50-60 seconds for a set - thus the methodology may be different but the result is the same.

Without sounding insulting I would hazard a guess that you are not the biggest, strongest or most conditioned trainer on the site, or in fact even close to being any of the above.

Many people manage to get big and strong in spite of poor training knowledge because they simply lift heavier weights and work hard, frankly I believe this far superior than worrying about this sort of bollocks.

The top pros bodybuilders work in rep ranges, the top powerlifters work in rep ranges. They bust their ass and work hard and guess what: it works!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> the reason fads always pop up is that everything works, but not everything works forever.
> 
> personally I've never met any huge guys who do anything other than lift heavy ass weights.


Kai green for one doesn't lift particularly heavy but concentrates on stretch and contraction


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

expletive said:


> Kai green for one doesn't lift particularly heavy but concentrates on stretch and contraction


1) I said personally I've never met, so some genetic freak in the top 1% of bb in the world isn't really in the sample I'm talking about..

2) I just youtubed him and theres a video of him benching 495lbs. If that's not heavy what do you bench?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I personally tend to just fcuk myself up so badly in the gym I can't move that body part for a few days (using good technique/form)... and my muscles seem to always grow back bigger


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

I am a PT and own, run and deliver teacher training courses

I teach this stuff everday

the very fact you say there is NO first energy system shows how little you know

i didnt come on here to be insulted, just putting my views across and expected constructive and factual replies.

but i respect the fact you took the time to reply

next you will be telling my muscle turns to fat when you dont train lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

kds81 said:


> I am a PT and own, run and deliver teacher training courses
> 
> I teach this stuff everday
> 
> ...


Well your first post didn't tell us anything, your second post is about how wise and all knowing you are.

Why don't you enlighten us all oh wise one.


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

well i will but i wont explain to you personally as

1- you are very rude

2 - you think energy systems are a fad lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

tut rep range and weight is all inter-linked for best effects, thats why heavy weight is good for size and strength, the heavier the weight the longer the rep takes and them more intensity is put on the muscle.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Was kinda lookin forward to a heated debate but you come back with 'I'm a personal trainer and teach this everyday'

You realise your on a bb'ing forum here?...... Where most agree that 99.9% of pt's spend their time spouting absolute s h I t e!

In the interest of fair play I'll even say for all I know you could be the .1% who doesn't.

But you don't help your argument with I'm king ding a ling type statements like that!

When I see personal trainers I wanna ask myself do they look like they practice what they preach?

The day I meet one who's built like a bb'er then maybe ill take advice off them on building big ass muscles.

Untill then I'll take the odd recipe for a green leafy salad off them now and then.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Re: Kai Greene. Have a look at the video on this thread. And listen to his explanation. Explains it all really

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/173251-kai-geenes-arms-video.html#post3003434


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just cause your a personal trainer doesnt mean anything imo level 2-3 pt's from college is tought for health and fitness reasons, there is alot more ways to train other than the ways a pt is told to teach.

iv done level 2 fitness instructor at college and the teach you that 1 working set per bodypart per week 8-10 reps to failure is best for maximum gains.... how many people in the real bb world will belive that...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stone14 said:


> just cause your a personal trainer doesnt mean anything imo level 2-3 pt's from college is tought for health and fitness reasons, there is alot more ways to train other than the ways a pt is told to teach.
> 
> iv done level 2 fitness instructor at college and the teach you that 1 working set per bodypart per week 8-10 reps to failure is best for maximum gains.... how many people in the real bb world will belive that...


i actually thingk this is true if you can recruite all your muscle fibres in 1 all out set 100% intensity, but the average joe cant do this , imo this is a very advanced way of training to be about to do with 1 set what it takes many to do with 8-16sets, you need a very effective cns to recruite all your muscle fibres to true failure in 1 set.

so there teachings for the average joe is imo wrong and will end in poor results


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

i didnt say i am a pt and teach this...i said i am a pt and own and run teaching courses, i teach the pt, level 2 and level 3 courses mate


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

The day I meet one who's built like a bb'er then maybe ill take advice off them on building big ass muscles.

not all PT's are massive though but may be knowledgable, you never seen an uneducated steriod user in the gym giving advice to kids


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

kds81 said:


> The day I meet one who's built like a bb'er then maybe ill take advice off them on building big ass muscles.
> 
> not all PT's are massive though but may be knowledgable, you never seen an uneducated steriod user in the gym giving advice to kids


i agree that TUT is 1 of the main keys for gains, tut isnt a new thing, i see what your saying tho, many newbies will see a workout routine and see its sets of 'x' reps and maybe just go thru the motions, without understanding the mind-muscle connection and tut and intensity is also needed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

kds81:3006347 said:


> The day I meet one who's built like a bb'er then maybe ill take advice off them on building big ass muscles.
> 
> not all PT's are massive though but may be knowledgable, you never seen an uneducated steriod user in the gym giving advice to kids


Most steroid users are uneducated because the get there info from uneducated steroid users in the gym.

I'm fail to see your point tho


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

my point breda is that because the uneducated user is big then people ask him advice and he talks nonsense, people assume he is educated because he is big

not all pt's are massive but many are educated...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i like mike mentzers crak on concentric essentric and static reps which is also linked to TUT, and how we seem to train the positive reps when we should realy train positive, negative and static equally for best results which increases intensity and TUT


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

That's the whole point of rep ranges...... higher rep range = longer TUT, pair that with the appropriate %age of 1RM and you have the main bodybuilding rep range of 6-12 reps.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

kds81 said:


> my point breda is that because the uneducated user is big then people ask him advice and he talks nonsense, people assume he is educated because he is big
> 
> ...


true, like a guy who posted a thread on here saying he was adviced to take grams upon grams of test at 13stone newbie lol :thumbdown:

alot of training methods are thrown out by pt's tho which doesnt mean there usless or in effective, they could be more effective than anything a pt will teach but for client health risks they wont.

when i showed my pt tutor how powerlifting squats bench and deads looked sge was like '' you cant teach that you will get sewed!' pts have to stick to what the govenrment tells them for safety but that doesnt mean that its the best, or that the other ways are unsafe its jusat the countries health and safety crazy! lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

kds81:3006355 said:


> my point breda is that because the uneducated user is big then people ask him advice and he talks nonsense, people assume he is educated because he is big
> 
> not all pt's are massive but many are educated...


I agree a PT or anybody doesn't have to be big to know a thing or two but I wouldn't say many PTs are educated like its the be all and end all... Yes they may be educated to a standard to pass a few multiple choice exams but they know fcuk all mate its not hard to qualify to be a PT these days that's why they get a bad rep amongst non PTs, strength coaches and PTs that do know a thing or 2


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you may be a wise and all knowing PT but you clearly can't read as this is in the steroid section


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

i see your point breda..fair point


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

kds81 said:


> I am a PT and own, run and deliver teacher training courses
> 
> I teach this stuff everday
> 
> ...


Good for you, however this does not mean you are actually schooled in the science of said subject, the level 3 personal training course is rudimentary at best in terms of academic knowledge.

When completing my own level 3 I was advised that I was deadlfiting incorrectly. I politely explained that I hold British records in such fields, demonstrated the physics and biomechanics behind my body shape and the way I lift and was left with a very blank faced level 3 course instructor who could not refute my scientific analysis.

When you progress to a more advanced level such as gaining advanced strength and conditioning qualifications etc you may understand the science behind strength training and bodybuilding a little more.

This is where it gets a little more in-depth and dispels the myth of 'energy systems' and details how all functions of movement and the physics pertaining to that relate to motor units.

While it is true that they fire at different rates and to do this use different fuel they are not as defined as some literature would have you believe.

I note that you have not questioned my explanation of hypertrophy, given the above actually does correct your wording and understanding to some level (by all means research it; I believe it will assist you).

As such perhaps rather than taking such a defensive view you act more like a professional and accept information, review it, study the data and then apply it rather than posting things such as the above. Your unproffesional retort will not do you any favours in getting a point across

While my responses may often be curt (and please note, there was no insult intended as I believed my text would suggest), I have demonstrated time upon time that I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Branch warren 

So this theory has just gone out the window.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tut tut


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a masters degree in nutrition. Worked for 4 years as a nutritionist.

Worked as a pt for 10 years

I agree the pt course ( which I teach) is covering the bare bones

I never came on here telling people they should use tut

I was asking for their thought

And your opinions and thoughts are valid to some degree IMO

tell me what you base your comments on and your quals

Or have you just read something from google.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

What are your current stats mate?

And what results have you had from this type of training system?

I personally tried it and it did the same as the 4 second negative rep training, killed my size and strength.

Back onto 5 x 5 and feeling great and strong again.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kds81 said:


> Or have just read something from google.


Was going well....


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi mate

height 5f 7

weight 14.2 st

bodyfat approx 15 - 20%

I have always trained this way mate


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Branch warren
> 
> So this theory has just gone out the window.


Drug abusers don't count.


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

matt griff

since you have your " advanced quals" can you explain to me your statement about the 'myth energy systems'

creatine, glycogen and LA or myths now OMG

I think your the one that isnt schooled my friend


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm really sorry that this has turned into a slanging match about PT's not being "educated" in the bodybuilding world,

Iam a PT who has recently changed gyms were I work and initially the guys wouldn't listen as I wasn't "big enough" or "strong enough" however when I sat them down and showed them my photos from the UKBFF show I competed in their attitude

changed.

Just because a trainer isn't big enough or strong enough in your eyes doesn't make them a bad trainer! They may have a wealth of knowledge to share and help People progress no matter what their goal

It's pathetic attitudes that need to.change, somebody once told me I wasn't big enough to compete I used that to prove them wrong!

Changer your mindset and you can achieve anything


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Lift heavy eat clean and well..

It's not science its fact.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

kds81 said:


> my point breda is that because the uneducated user is big then people ask him advice and he talks nonsense, people assume he is educated because he is big
> 
> not all pt's are massive but many are educated...


Maybe they should practice what they preach and they'd get big then? Unless they're talking rubbish.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Lift heavy eat clean and well..
> 
> It's not science its fact.


I had to laugh at this, not science but fact, so how do we come to recognise these things as 'fact' exactly? Nothing is fact until it's been proven by science, rofl.

Bodybuilding in essence is highly scientific. Sticking to basics is good for everyone but it comes in handy to know exactly why these things work given the science behind them.


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

Still don't get it do you

Not everyone wants to be big

There are lots of other goals a pt can help you besides mass

Wake up


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

kds81 said:


> Still don't get it do you
> 
> Not everyone wants to be big
> 
> ...


I am awake buddy, hense why I am at a computer typing this.

If you don't want a PT to get big, what would you want one for? I don't need someone telling me to run faster on a treadmill whilst taking £30 of my hard earned pounds for the pleasure. If you need a PT for this then fair enough, you just lack motivation so get a PT to help. But this is a bodybuilding forum.

Put it this way, would you take advice on building a computer off someone covered in tattoos, in a high vis vest and a hard hat with a scouse accent, or a skinny asian man with a bowl hair cut, thick glasses, shirt buttoned all the way up etc etc.

Personally, I'll take advice from massve people as it's clearly worked for them.

This is aso a bodybuilding forum. Everyone wants to get bigger, not eat cabbage. I imagine that the response would be different on something like an ironman forum?

EDIT: and sorry... to answer your original question, I have never heard of TUT. I used sets / reps and have made good natural progress so far so I will continue to do the same. It is an interesting theory though - TUT.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The other day in Fitness first I saw a PT teaching another PT (trainee I assume) how to do a proper wood chop on a cable machine...I found it amusing anyway


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Wardy21 said:


> The other day in Fitness first I saw a PT teaching another PT (trainee I assume) how to do a proper wood chop on a cable machine...I found it amusing anyway


you should have seen how my tutor was teaching the clean and press, its a joke imo being safety paranoid is a bad thing since imo the way she was saying we had to teach it to others was so far wrong imo is more dangerous than the proper way to do it,

a clean is a clean of the floor with leg and hip power your hands touching the bar is only there to guide the bar up and to be connected to it and not pull/row on it in anyway..... and she said its 3 stages and was a deadlift to upright rown then flick your elbows under, i said you need to rest the bar on the 'groove' ion your shoulders 'the shelf' she said thats totally wrong and will injure your clients shoulders, she said to hold the weight with your arms just infront of you..

i though try and do that with some real weight not 10kg mate..... the only way to get the weight balanced and pushing through you feet is to rest in on your shoulders, having it forward will pull you forward and stress your lower back and hunch your back/shoulders forward.

some of the sh*t your told to teach is a joke she and the gov bodies clearly have no clue!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Vtec when doin your sets you are in essence using tut in a simple format. Having your muscles under tension for a longer period of time than normal could be that extra rep or heavier weight aka overload pr taking ages to do your set


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking that. So this is a fancy way of saying the method of 1 second up, 3 seconds down or whatever it is?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

from what ive read tut is effective from 2-5secs per ecc and con reps depending on weight etc and 2sec for static so 1 full rep could take 12secs with tut increased on all 3 movements, anymore than that and its likely the weight is too light to penitrate deep into the muscle fibres and effectivness is reduced.

a good 1-3 powerlifting reps can take a good 3-5reps to get it up, thats why lower reps heavy weight is good as it will give max intensity and max tut and cause max muscle fibre recruitment, lower weight higer reps with increased tut may take longer to get the full muscle recruited before part of it is exhausted and acid build up/ pain kicks in, but push through it and both ranges can be just as good as the other, and why powerlifting routines and bodybuilding routines both work for size.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

vtec_yo:3006730 said:


> Yeah I was thinking that. So this is a fancy way of saying the method of 1 second up, 3 seconds down or whatever it is?


It's a way to get away with training with lighter weights....

Which I do from time to time


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

vtec_yo said:


> Yeah I was thinking that. So this is a fancy way of saying the method of 1 second up, 3 seconds down or whatever it is?


basicly yes, TUT time under tension is just how long it take to do 1 rep time under tension is the time your muscle is under tensio per 1rep or per 1set.

so banging out 10reps as fast as possible isnt good for tut as its over too soon and probably leverage takes away some of the sets effectivness, so slower controlled reps and sets are best, there should be no leverage, swinging etc involved ie using your bodyweight to heave and throuugh the weight around like i see some guys in my guy especially on the lat pulldown lol.

pre-exhaustion method also increase tut if for example bench press, you do some iso flyes to pre-exhauset your chest then straight to bench press, you will get more out of it since your chest will fail before your triceps, when its normally the other way round since the tris are normally smaller and weaker than your chest.


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pt for

Losing weight

Train for marathon

Sport specific

Many more

I understand what your saying though. Appearance is everything. If a guy is massive and you want to be massive you would ask him.

What I'm saying is that in theory all pt's should know how to get you big whether the pt is skinny or massive

The pt could be a cyclist, marathon runner etc therefore not massive but should have the knowledge to train you

Tut is hard. Give it a try and see what you think


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

kds81 said:


> Pt for
> 
> Losing weight
> 
> ...


You're missing the point.

The reason you pic strong people to get you strong and big & ripped people to train you to be a bodybuilder is because they have the one thing all you PT's lack.

They have the ability to take knowledge in their head and apply it, both to themselves and their clients, there is no better way to learn and get to where you want to be, if your trainer has been there for himself he will give invaluable advice a regular guy would never know.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a big strong guy doesnt neceseraly no what hes doing, you can be a naturally big strong s.o.b and grow with whatever you do lol


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

I personally agree with you. I too believe getting the guidance of someone who has been there and done is invaluable.

But all I'm saying is all pt's 'should' know how to train you

But I agree with you.

Although if the massive guy is an uneducated gym rat who took steroids. Would you take just coz he said that's how you get big.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just do HITTUT 6-12


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> Drug abusers don't count.


sorry my mistake, thought I was in the steroid section.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Wevans2303:3006678 said:


> I had to laugh at this, not science but fact, so how do we come to recognise these things as 'fact' exactly? Nothing is fact until it's been proven by science, rofl.
> 
> Bodybuilding in essence is highly scientific. Sticking to basics is good for everyone but it comes in handy to know exactly why these things work given the science behind them.


Well I'm glad you got the joke...thought it had gone un noticed


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

OP, why did you post this in the steroid section?

wouldnt it be better suited in the section regarding training?


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

My apologies guys, wrong section.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

m118 said:


> OP, why did you post this in the steroid section?
> 
> wouldnt it be better suited in the section regarding training?


Don't argue with him.

HE TEACHES PERSONAL TRAINERS!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know why personal trainers get picked on, sure they are mainy quite small, prefer training fatties, preach their sh1t from a text book, but they have souls, just like ginger kids, so i say personal trainers do have souls, so stop picking on them!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Don't argue with him.
> 
> HE TEACHES PERSONAL TRAINERS!


master and apprentice. always two!


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

I am almost finished my pt course, only 4 weeks left:-D

I've been training on and off for 5-6 years, 1.5 years solid very dedicated never miss a session. I consider myself to know a lot. Even some of the massive gear heads in my gym ask me for advice. What I will say is I didn't learn any of it during my course.

I'm not saying anything bad about pt's coz I'll soon be one but honestly the stuff you learn under the CYQ course is absolutely horrendous. The way they expect you to do things is either dangerous or totally f*ckin useless. I would hate to see someone going to a pt to try gain some size if the only knowledge they have is from that course. Honestly the tutors ask me half the stuff they meant to know. Sometimes it feels like I'm the teacher as the ones in my class ask me most of the stuff coz the two tutors are clueless. After Xmas we had a guy down from one of the other colleges to show us some moves and drills, he's meant to be like super'pt'man, he meant to be one of the best in the country. For god sake the pr**k was trying to tell us you could do standing up chest flyes with dumbbells when he was clearly doin lateral raises.

To get to the point, yea some pt's know a lot and can give you solid advice but if most of them have no prior knowledge before doing that course I can't see them bein much addition. They think they know everything coz they done a few stupid exams that a monkey could pass. And to the OP as smart as you clearly are. Glycogen is not a energy system, it's an energy source. The energy systems are phospho creatine, lactic acid and aerobic.

In short the only good thing about them pt courses is the fact you can work as a pt, without prior knowledge your crap end of


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe as your a PT trainer/teacher you can teach them not to wear these howlers all the time!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

SeanStones said:


> Maybe as your a PT trainer/teacher you can teach them not to wear these howlers all the time!
> View attachment 80316


I was a PT for many years and I have those!

Does that mean I am doing everything wrong?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

kds81 said:


> I personally agree with you. I too believe getting the guidance of someone who has been there and done is invaluable.
> 
> But all I'm saying is all pt's 'should' know how to train you
> 
> ...


As much as some of your posts here have been a little naive to say the least, I do agree with you here.

Too many people look down their nose at PT's who aren't "massive". The majority of skill for most PT's is not getting people big. It's getting big people smaller - through encouragement, motivation and education, in addition to knowing how to deal with special populations, injuries and actual "athletes" not gym rats.

Alot of people get bigger by pure chance (read genetics/drugs) rather than well designed programs or training style. These people would be the WORST people to get advise from!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

martin brown said:


> I was a PT for many years and I have those!
> 
> Does that mean I am doing everything wrong?


I'm training to be a PT and I wear these. F*ck! Best things I ever bought though 

If you have knowledge, you have knowledge. You don't have to be massive to train somebody to be massive, that can be achieved by knowing what it takes to be big. I am personally not a big guy because I am an "average gainer" at best but I plan to train a guy who is naturally big who I think I can get even bigger, and stronger with the knowledge I have gained through the years.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

martin brown said:


> As much as some of your posts here have been a little naive to say the least, I do agree with you here.
> 
> Too many people look down their nose at PT's who aren't "massive". The majority of skill for most PT's is not getting people big. It's getting big people smaller - through encouragement, motivation and education, in addition to knowing how to deal with special populations, injuries and actual "athletes" not gym rats.
> 
> Alot of people get bigger by pure chance (read genetics/drugs) rather than well designed programs or training style. These people would be the WORST people to get advise from!


Yes, I think the major mistake the OP made was to post in this section which is frequented by guys with big frames who only know about mass and have never seen it from the perspective of others who don't believe size is everything or guys who just don't have the genetics to be big.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kds81 said:


> The day I meet one who's built like a bb'er then maybe ill take advice off them on building big ass muscles.
> 
> not all PT's are massive though but may be knowledgable, you never seen an uneducated steriod user in the gym giving advice to kids


Do you know Anobolics,who posts here?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

rectus said:


> I'm training to be a PT and I wear these. F*ck! Best things I ever bought though
> 
> If you have knowledge, you have knowledge. You don't have to be massive to train somebody to be massive, that can be achieved by knowing what it takes to be big. I am personally not a big guy because I am an "average gainer" at best but I plan to train a guy who is naturally big who I think I can get even bigger, and stronger with the knowledge I have gained through the years.


I think this post has been a good example of the mistake many PT's fall into - a little education is a dangerous thing!

As a professional you should be always open to opinion, open to suggestion and open minded because one thing is for sure - what we think is right now won't be in the future.

Just look at the dietry advice (he claimed to be a nutritionist?) we have been giving the last 40 years, most of which we are now realising has made things worse.


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

I never gave dietry advice


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan and Tony Jaa have all used training thats *similar* to this but not exactly the same. Static holds and contentrated slow reps under heavy tension. The 2 things they basically use it for is 1.) muscular endurance and 2.) tendon strength. Basically being martial artists the goal is to be as light and fast as possible but also be strong and powerful which is one reason tendon strength is a focus it allows them to lift weights which really shouldnt be possible given their levels of muscle mass and example being 25kg curls with 10 inch arms.. Very thin and spindly you wouldnt imagine it to be possible.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

kds81 said:


> I never gave dietry advice


Sorry mate, I thought you had mentioned having a degree in nutrition?! Maybe it was just me getting carried away lol

My point was what we think is right often isn't in the future. Nutrition just so happends to be a good example of how the 'facts' we have assumed to be true are now showing the cracks.

Anyway, I'm off to lift some light weights fast and some heavy weights fast. TUT means nothing to me


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

lol good man


----------

